# LMR wade trip



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys im form southeast ohio and ive been wanting to wade fish LMR for a couple years now and should have time this spring/summer. I know you guys dont wanna give up your honey holes and I dont blame you any. What im wanting to know is a good spot that a couple friends and i can wade for a good distance and have a decent chance at catching some smallies. I'll greatly apperciate any help.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

is a specific area you are looking for?


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Not really just want a good stretch for wading or a couple spots halfway close to each other


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I've heard it said that the area close to where the east fork of the LMR meets the LMR is the best stretch of fishing water in the state but what do I know, I'm just a dumb west sider!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Unless you are 30 feet tall I don't think you can wade that area. The confluence doesn't hold any smallies anyway, it's dead water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

co-angler said:


> I've heard it said that the area close to where the east fork of the LMR meets the LMR is the best stretch of fishing water in the state but what do I know, I'm just a dumb west sider!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hell yea it is, and it's for sale! Woot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> Hell yea it is, and it's for sale! Woot!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If we all chip in, it can be our club house! No Sasquatch allowed!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/reo/3630670907.html


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

stamper said:


> Hey guys im form southeast ohio and ive been wanting to wade fish LMR for a couple years now and should have time this spring/summer. I know you guys dont wanna give up your honey holes and I dont blame you any. What im wanting to know is a good spot that a couple friends and i can wade for a good distance and have a decent chance at catching some smallies. I'll greatly apperciate any help.


You can access the river where it crosses 68 just north of Xenia near the intersection of 235 there is a gravel pull off that people use to fish the river there. The river is wadable here both up and down stream. I usually fish here a half dozen times a year and always catch something.


Another place nearby is off of Jacoby rd. (via Clifton Rd.). it is a small public park area with a small canoe launch.

I wouldn't consider either one of these to be honey hole by any stretch but they are good places to access the river without getting into any private property issues. the farther you get from the access points the better the fishing can be.


----------



## junebug red (Feb 19, 2013)

yakfish said:


> You can access the river where it crosses 68 just north of Xenia near the intersection of 235 there is a gravel pull off that people use to fish the river there. The river is wadable here both up and down stream. I usually fish here a half dozen times a year and always catch something."
> 
> 
> I fished this area often last summer and I have heard that they posted private property signs all along the woods line that you have to enter to access the river. discouraging anglers from using that area to access the river


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

I really appreciate the help man.


----------



## Nitro NX 750 (Apr 10, 2012)

You boy's need to rent a canoe. There are enough places to rent one, and you could cover a lot of the river in a couple trips. Do a all day flote. Take your waders and fish anywhere you want.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

junebug red said:


> I fished this area often last summer and I have heard that they posted private property signs all along the woods line that you have to enter to access the river. discouraging anglers from using that area to access the river


Yeah, I fished it several times last summer as well. those private property signs keep popping up all over the place. I haven't seen any there yet but it has been several months since I was.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

What kinda bait you guys using, I was thinking tubes? Around here about all I use in small rivers and creeks is a rebel crawdad but there really isn't any smallmouths


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

stamper said:


> What kinda bait you guys using, I was thinking tubes? Around here about all I use in small rivers and creeks is a rebel crawdad but there really isn't any smallmouths


Sounds like your already on the right track. I also like to use in-line spinners


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

stamper said:


> What kinda bait you guys using, I was thinking tubes? Around here about all I use in small rivers and creeks is a rebel crawdad but there really isn't any smallmouths


Spinners, Rebel Craws, green pumpkin colored tubes, twistertail grubs, and topwater plugs--LMR smallie standards. Throw in a lipless crank and a shad imitation crank and you're set.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for all the help. I can't hardly wait to take the trip there. Do you guys think it will be alright to wade next month


----------



## MadRiverWader (Mar 1, 2013)

Stamper, you might try a quarter once rooster tail or in line spinner. Even better than rooster is a joes flies. Gander mountain sells them and dicks sells a four pack. Only get the quarter once super striker. Bass pro online has every color made. These spinners will catch smallies and anything that swims. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok thanks man ill pick some up before I go


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Check here for the best LMR maps I've seen. You can find the links on the lower left. It lists the canoe launches and the liveries.

http://littlemiami.com/index.htm


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks man those maps help our alot


----------

